# Multiplying My Odds- Night Vision



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thought i would share the before and after. I finally broke down and made an investment in some addition equitment this year and one item just came in so I wanted to share. I am going to try my luck with a Gen 3 Night vision goggle, head and weapon mounts. I will use the head mount and is small enough to shoot my rifle with it on my head. I use an NV compatible Eotech so this should and I repeat should work out well. (hope so darn it) I do have some coys and all critters from time to time that get spooked with my lights so I figure this will give them no reason to hesitate. Not to mention I can act like I am deer hunting and sit where I see a location where there is what I call critter crossing. I dont know just a thought. I will give the "After thought" in a few weeks when I have had time to play with this thing. Anyone else used these?? Curious how they do with it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck, let us know how it works out.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

good luck. Let us know how it works. I tried a Gen 1 but had trouble with it holding zero.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, here goes.. I am holding my head down as I type in slight disappointment. I wish I had someone with me on friday night to take a pic of me in what I was doing as I am sure someone would say "*******". I had my FLIR in my left ey and my skull crusher on with my nvg in my right eye. I will say there is a severe pro and con to both. I did some urban hunting friday night from about 730 pm to 1230am and first set was 2 coy's at 50 yards. They had no clue i was there. I am still saying it was a miss. While looking for blood (not easy with all the gizmos's) I had what I think was a fox dart off 20 feet from me off the woodline. I hit my foxpro and kneeled down and something came back out right where I was sitting earlier and walked back and forth like he was smelling the ground. I could not see him with my nvg but could with my FLIR no problem. Desided I better not shoot it. I went to another spot (a petting zoo, yes that correct. They have a major problem with critters) Perfect night, setup, light everything. 3-5 mins had a nice fox come in. Flir picked it up a long was out. He was fully comitted and on the way. It gave me plenty of time to get ready and stop hitting my gun with the nvg attached to my head. Gave him a little bark and he stopped broadside, and MISS! I thought ok what the heck, something is wrong here. I called another MISS. I promise I have pics and video on my FLIR that I will get off my laptop. They are time stamped so no one can call BS. I have never missed a critter at short range so much so I went the next AM to hit paper. 50 yards- 1.5'' low l/r dead on, 100 yards maybe 3/4 high l/r dead on. I do not understand yet unless one of you X military guys tell me when you go from day to NV setting on an EOTECH it changes something. Saturday night- 1006 acre qual farm- ZIP nadda. On a differant note, in the downloads section there is some really good sounds to put in your game callers. Crazy critter did a great job friday night. Nothing did any good saturday though. More to come.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds to me like something ain't right with all those misses.
geez...now i have to have a timestamp....? OH wait I can set it to whatever I want...Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone who has a flir knows it is not easy changing though. Speaking of a time stamp, here is a pick of two cats off one of our cams yesterday just before noon. I have all this dang night time gear and these two are taking a mid day stroll. I am going out for them tonight.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oops didnt push attach.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, go get them, good info.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like you should leave your night stuff alone and hunt in the day time, LOL

I have never seen two cats together !!! good pic


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well Prairie Wolf, to my disgust I was going to agree. Then a little crazy critter sound followed up with the old Coy party call and then kiss of death. Buddy manning the Flir and me on the NVG/ar. Here we have a bit of fur... I am now happy with the technology and I can honestly say I would not have had this hunt go my way without the NVG and Flir. Mission accomplished.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awwww, look. That doggie loves the kitty. *kiss* *hug*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well Congratulations!!!


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go cgray01, thanks for the pictures and updates.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and pic's.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

As a man that wears glasses, it might be in your best interest to mount the NV to the rifle, and then zero out. If the NV causes a shift, you can miss.


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

congrats on the kills! wish i had the money for night vision scope! man that would be sweet!


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a question cuz I am not up on all the tech stuff but the two items that you have bought what is the price tag on both of those big boy toys. I in the future would like to get some n/vg or something in those lines


----------

